# Game #17: Los Angeles Lakers (14-2) @ Philadelphia 76ers (8-10) [12/3]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Philadelphia 76ers
Wednesday, December 3rd
Time: 4:00 PM
Live: KCAL


















​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We better get back on track tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

If we lose tonight I won't watch a single live game til Christmas. It's just not good for my health.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope we play defense tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I hope we play defense tonight.


Don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go...let's hope there's no repeat of what happened last night.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Playing like **** to start


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe/Radmanovic playing well. Nobody else is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't remember the last time I've seen Radmanovic take this many shots in a quarter, but at least he's hit 4 of the 7. 11 points already for him. Impressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza's presence is felt right away with the steal. I love it. Too bad Lakers missed on the other end.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

On pace to give up 100 points tonight. Excellent.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> On pace to give up 100 points tonight. Excellent.


On pace for PJ to make retarded subs as well...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Incredible what playing some defense can do for you, eh? Kobe's on fire.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is the boards going slow today or is it my connection?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that was some explosion from last season from Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is the boards going slow today or is it my connection?


Been very slow for a couple days now - it's not just you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Second unit playing some great defense right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trevor Ariza!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I sure miss Brian Cook and Mo Evans right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK Bynum


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love when Farmar and Bynum do the two man game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmm.. Starters come back in... Except Ariza.. And our defense goes to hell in a hand basket... Coincidence?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^No. 

I'm slowly thinking maybe it's time that Derek Fisher retires. He's single-handedly responsible that we don't lead by 20. I'll probably have to go edit every single post in which I defended him because I cannot find a single positive thing about his play 17 games in.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Derek has been getting manhandled by Andre Miller tonight. Farmar has been too but at least hes making Miller work on the other end.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish is the only Laker with a negative +/-... great job, Fish, great job.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^No.
> 
> I'm slowly thinking maybe it's time that Derek Fisher retires. He's single-handedly responsible that we don't lead by 20. I'll probably have to go edit every single post in which I defended him because I cannot find a single positive thing about his play 17 games in.


Derek Fisher inst single handled responsible for team defense. I agree that he's sucks, and his careless playing is killing the Lakers. 

But there is no reason why our starters Kobe, Fisher, and Vlade cant communicate to each other on the defensive end. They are all just occupied with the offensive end and scoring.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe has been slipping as well. Hes been gambling too much and hes been burned a couple of times tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice drive with the left handed finish by Drew


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, nice clean up by Bynum


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL they were beating the piss out of Gasol and Bynum under the rim.. And they finally call it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know now that Bynums doing good.. Phil will have to bench him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Now this is some respectable defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Kobe could hear us.. Look at that defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No fourth quarter repeat tonight please.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor is nasty.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible call......


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is pretty insane


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a shot by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pau cannot finish anything tonight. That's like the 3rd missed dunk putback he has missed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is starting to go off


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats what i want to see from Kobe!! i hate seeing him launch jumpers from 20 feet late in the game. Drive to hole and get the foul dammit!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, gave up to many points again. But the effort overall was better tonight. But the defense is fairly shaky compared to the first 5-6 to start the season.

Kobe is the POTG in my opinion. He played good defense in the second half, and had a great offensive game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Kobe was ballin, but our defense is still a problem the trapping defense is creating huge gaps in the defense and hurting us on the boards. 

Fisher defense has just been dreadful I really think there's a problem growing there. 

I mean we're getting great production by Gasol and Bynum we probably need to go to Bynum even more inside. 

But a decent win. still pissed about last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Someone get a gif up of Kobe's nasty crossover on Iggy


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We allow more than 100 points for the 6th time this season, while the 76ers score over 100 for the 6th time also. A match made in heaven.

I cannot understand for the love of me how we can have possibly two of the worst PG defenders in the entire league on our roster at the same time. This is the second game in a row I'm actually disgusted with Fish's and Farmar's effort. Fisher I can understand because he's not getting any younger, but Jordan is one of the fastest guards in the league and athletic enough to be at least a solid defender. I do not understand that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

That crossovber Kobe made was nasty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to tell yoga boy to hit the weights. Hes not strong enough to fight through screens. And he doesnt make to effort.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> We allow more than 100 points for the 6th time this season, while the 76ers score over 100 for the 6th time also. A match made in heaven.
> 
> I cannot understand for the love of me how we can have possibly two of the worst PG defenders in the entire league on our roster at the same time. This is the second game in a row I'm actually disgusted with Fish's and Farmar's effort. Fisher I can understand because he's not getting any younger, but Jordan is one of the fastest guards in the league and athletic enough to be at least a solid defender. I do not understand that.


I think our bigs unwillingness to trap agressively is causing part of the problem as well as a lack of containment.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> We need to tell yoga boy to hit the weights. Hes not strong enough to fight through screens. And he doesnt make to effort.


lol I agree he gets screened off so easily and doesn;t make much effort to step through the screens.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Someone get a gif up of Kobe's nasty crossover on Iggy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsNrx5VlVsw

Not a gif but still.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> lol I agree he gets screened off so easily and doesn;t make much effort to step through the screens.


I don't know what it is, but our lead guards must go underneath ALL screens. A shrimp like Farmar I could understand. He needs to fix that ASAP. But Fisher? He's slow and bulky. Put that to use! Even before the no-touch rules, he sunk underneath every screen to the point that Mike Bibby and Troy Hudson got extremely rich on his behalf.


----------

